# Raw 7.2



## jwajwa (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi

I have downloaded RAW 7.2 (Although according to Photoshop program itself there was nothing new to update) but Lightroom is still insisting I "render using Lightroom" when I want to open an image from Lightroom to Photoshop. This is following using a Nikon D600 which Lightroom and Photoshop weren't that happy about Any ideas? Thank you...

John


----------



## wianb (Nov 10, 2012)

Download it here.  http://blogs.adobe.com/crawlspace/2011/03/keeping-photoshop-up-to-date.html#notconnected


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 10, 2012)

If you open a raw file into the ACR dialog in Photoshop directly (i.e. not through LR), which version is listed in the title bar?  Does it say you're on 7.2?


----------



## jwajwa (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks 

- Wianb - I tried to download but it just says there is a problem installing....

- Victoria - 6.7. Stupid question maybe but how do I open the download (I think I have made but admittedly couldn't find!) to work in Photoshop? Thank you..

John


----------



## clee01l (Nov 12, 2012)

Photoshop CS5 only supports updates to ACR through version 6.7.  There will be no further updates to CS5. (which is I suspect the version of Photoshop that you have a license for)  Adobe CS6 will receive all future updates to ACR until CS7 is released.


----------



## jwajwa (Nov 12, 2012)

clee01l said:


> Photoshop CS5 only supports updates to ACR through version 6.7.  There will be no further updates to CS5. (which is I suspect the version of Photoshop that you have a license for)  Adobe CS6 will receive all future updates to ACR until CS7 is released.



Hi - so therefore I have to purchase Adobe CS6 in order to get 7.2?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 12, 2012)

jwajwa said:


> Hi - so therefore I have to purchase Adobe CS6 in order to get 7.2?


No, LR v4.2 includes an integrated version of ACR v7.2.  You can still use the version of Photoshop that you have and use the LR Edit-In function to call Photoshop passing a LR processed TIFF instead of the RAW image.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 12, 2012)

No, you can continue to use CS5 instead of upgrading to CS6....BUT, that will mean that you have to let Lightroom do the file rendering (i.e. "Render using Lightroom"). That's what I do, and I imagine many, many others do the same....there's no added functionality that I need in CS6, so accepting that the Tiffs are going to be created by Lightroom before CS5 is opened is a very minor inconvenience when compared with the significant number of $$$$ which I'd need to spend on an upgrade.


----------



## bobrobert (Nov 13, 2012)

The last answer is one that I have been wondering about for a while. I have searched for that information and you have answered my doubts in a few sentences. One thing that I would add is that PSC6 allows smart objects layers to be created and then transferred back into LR for reprocessing which can't be done in CS5. This I believe is the only drawback. Adobe thinks some people may upgrade for that functionally but not me.


----------



## jwajwa (Nov 13, 2012)

TNG said:


> No, you can continue to use CS5 instead of upgrading to CS6....BUT, that will mean that you have to let Lightroom do the file rendering (i.e. "Render using Lightroom"). That's what I do, and I imagine many, many others do the same....there's no added functionality that I need in CS6, so accepting that the Tiffs are going to be created by Lightroom before CS5 is opened is a very minor inconvenience when compared with the significant number of $$$$ which I'd need to spend on an upgrade.



Hi Jim - thanks for this. I do let LR do the rendering but it seems a slower process and it also means it creates a copy every time in Lightroom which I don't really want. The last time I used LR it even started placing the copies at the end of my filmstrip rather than next to the original images which was even more annoying!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 13, 2012)

On my system it takes maybe a second longer to have Lightroom render the image rather than having PS do it, so not really significant. It just seems longer. 

As I said earlier, having an 'unwanted' Tiff or PSD appear in Lightroom is a minor inconvenience in comparison with the significant spend on a upgrade to PS6.

Regarding the files appearing at the end of the filmstrip, more than likely you've changed the sort order (maybe to something like Added Order)....keeping with Capture Time should be OK (works for me, at least).

One other option is to use the "Open Anyway" choice when selecting "Edit In....", rather than "Render using Lightroom", which allows PS/ACR to render the image for you (so it won't appear in Lightroom unless you explicitly "save" in PS). Assuming you are using CS5, AND the ACR 6.7 plug-in has been installed, most of the edits done in Lightroom using PV2012 will be recognised by ACR, apart from the new Defringe controls introduced in LR4.1 (which need ACR7.1 to understand). So if you haven't used that control, you could try using Open Anyway to see what results you get.


----------



## bobrobert (Nov 14, 2012)

apart from the new Defringe controls introduced in LR4.1 (which need ACR7.1 to understand)

Unquote

Are you talking about Remove Chromatic Aberration? I am using LR4 ACR 6.7 and PS5 and as far as I can see aberration on an image is removed if the box is ticked. I have the Lens Correction as part of an import preset and I got a "fright" when I read your post. I rechecked images where the aberration is strong and ticking and un ticking meant they were removed. Also I have read - Jeff Schewe - that ticking for images that don't have any aberration doesn't do any harm therefore using it as a preset won't be a problem with images without the aberration.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 14, 2012)

Bob, I'm talking about the Defringe sliders as per the attached screenshot. This particular tool was introduced into LR4.1, IIRC, and as such is not 'understood' by ACR6.7 in CS5....so in that circumstance any fringing removed by those sliders will still show up if you use "Open Anyway" as part of "Edit in....". I've tried to show that in the screenshot of the seagull.....on the right is the LR image after applying purple defringing using the slider, on the left is how that image appears in PS when using "Open Anyway".....hopefully you can see the difference.

The "Remove Chromatic Aberration" tick-box IS recognised by ACR6.7, so if using that removes all the CA, no problem. However, there were some issues with that in LR4.0 which resulted in the *additional* controls being introduced in LR4.1. In my seagull example, "Remove Chromatic Aberration" got rid of some of the purple fringing, but not all of it....hence needing to use the new slider, hence the issue if I use "Open Anyway".


----------



## bobrobert (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks. I can see what you are saying after looking at.

http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2012/04/new-color-fringe-correction-controls.html

This means that there isn't any point in "fiddling" with them unless you have CS6.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, some better examples there....


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 14, 2012)

bobrobert said:


> This means that there isn't any point in "fiddling" with them unless you have CS6.



Just picking up on this last point, you can of course still use those new sliders with CS5/ACR6.7 if you use "Render using Lightroom".....no problems with that approach, it would only be "Open Anyway" that could have the issue.


----------



## bobrobert (Nov 15, 2012)

This whole issue hasn't been handled properly by Adobe imo. Having said that we will have to live with it. I have seen different answers in different forums as which is "correct" Render using Lightroom" or "Open Anyway". The more I read the more my ageing brain gets confused. TNG you have given what appears to be concise answers but I am still a little confused. Do you have an authoritative link which you could point to? Does Victoria answer it concisely in her book? If so I will think about purchasing it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 15, 2012)

How about this Bob: http://members.lightroomqueen.com/i...l-using-an-older-version-of-acr-and-photoshop

And this: http://members.lightroomqueen.com/i...om-and-open-anyway-in-the-acr-mismatch-dialog


----------



## bobrobert (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Victoria. I think I will sleep on this one because the penny hasn't dropped yet. I thought I understood it but TNG's post confused me again. I have tried to install the CS6 trial again to see for myself but it won't. Something about; Adobe application manager is missing.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 15, 2012)

bobrobert said:


> I thought I understood it but TNG's post confused me again.



Which post, Bob?

Let me try again:

Firstly, the discussion was only about passing Raw/DNG files to PS.....other file-types will generate a different situation, as per Victoria's flow-chart. And I think you are quite clear what happens when there *not *an ACR mis-match? Lightroom passes relevant data to PS, which uses its ACR plug-in to render the file. All Lightroom edits are fully understood by ACR, and no rendered file (Tiff or PSD) is created until/unless "Save" is selected in PS.

But when an ACR mis-match occurs, Lightroom gives you the option to "Render using Lightroom" or "Open Anyway":

 "Render using Lightroom" will use Lightroom to render the file (Tiff or PSD) *prior* to passing it to PS, so this file is created first and will appear in LR before you see the rendered file in PS. Using this option the degree of 'mis-match' between LR and PS/ACR is irrelevant, you will see all LR adjustments in PS, and the only down-side is that if you choose not to "save" in PS the initially created Tiff/PSD will still exist in LR and will need to be manually deleted.

"Open Anyway" works exactly the same as if there was no mis-match.....LR passes all data to PS/ACR for rendering, so the rendered Tiff/PSD is not created until "saved" in PS, but because of the mis-match it is likely that not all the developments edits made in LR will be recognised/understood by ACR. The degree of 'mis-match' will dictate the difference, which is shown in the table in Victoria's link. 
Specifically in relation to the scenario discussed in this thread, *i.e. using LR4.2 in conjunction with PSCS5 using ACR6.7*, most of the LR4.2 development edits will be recognised/understood.....the exception will be any use of the new Defringe sliders introduced in LR4.1. Additionally, which I had forgotten about, Raw files from cameras introduced *after *LR4.1, such as the Nikon D600, will not be recognised by ACR6.7 and will not open into PSCS5 at all.

To be honest, I doubt I would ever use "Open Anyway".....to me the 'overhead' of having to manually delete Tiff/PSD files in the event I decide not to "save" is minor in relation to the risk of any of the Lightroom work not fully transferring to PS.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 15, 2012)

:hail: .......


----------



## bobrobert (Nov 16, 2012)

TNG it wasn't your explanation I was wondering about - it is excellent - but rather Adobe's implementation that has some people scratching their heads. There are obviously only two choices - apart from giving up - and I will read it again and decide what is best. Thanks for your time.


----------



## bobrobert (Nov 16, 2012)

Quote TNG

Raw files from cameras introduced *after *LR4.1, such as the Nikon D600, will not be recognised by ACR6.7 and will not open into PSCS5 at all.

Unquote

Thanks for reminding me of that. It was in my mind to buy this camera sometime in the future. My workflow is to always open an image from LR into PS. I do about 80% of my work in LR but I couldn't imagine not using PS for finishing off an image. Masks.layers etc. As it stands I don't think there is anything in PSC6 I REALLY need so I see a "problem" looming. An extra £600?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 16, 2012)

An extra £600? Not for me, I'd just use "Render using Lightroom" and there'll be no issue....


----------



## jwajwa (Dec 13, 2012)

Just a little addition to this thread - every few weeks Lightroom changes my view order - to added order rather than capture order. It does this completely of it's own accord... Am I missing something? Thanks...


----------



## jwajwa (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi

I have downloaded RAW 7.2 (Although according to Photoshop program itself there was nothing new to update) but Lightroom is still insisting I "render using Lightroom" when I want to open an image from Lightroom to Photoshop. This is following using a Nikon D600 which Lightroom and Photoshop weren't that happy about Any ideas? Thank you...

John


----------



## bobrobert (Dec 13, 2012)

This is for anyone still confused about the rendering...open anyway issue.

http://tv.adobe.com/watch/the-compl...n-edit-in-photoshop-and-open-as-smart-object-


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 14, 2012)

Added Order is the default for the Previous Import collection, whereas Capture Time is default for other folders.  Could that be the difference you're seeing?


----------

